# silent birth / scientology



## Scott (Apr 13, 2006)

Has anyone heard of the scientologist doctrine of quiet birth?


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 13, 2006)

No but I've heard of the lunatic fringe which certainly encompasses that cult.


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Apr 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> Has anyone heard of the scientologist doctrine of quiet birth?



My wife and I went to a conference in LA a little over a year ago. While we were there we went to Hollywood where we walked passed a Scientology Center and let me tell you... they were recruiting hard. Due to the interaction we had with the "recruiters", who practically pulled us inside,(we didn't mind sharing our faith them ) I often wonder if Tom Cruise was walking down the strip and decided to go on in and "learn" about what they had to say.



[Edited on 4-13-2006 by MeanieCalvinist]

[Edited on 4-13-2006 by MeanieCalvinist]


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 13, 2006)

Whatever turns them on...


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 13, 2006)

I think they are trying to overcome the decreed order. Jesus acknowledged that women in labor suffer and have anguish. John 16:21. 

And, of course, Gen. 3 tells us why. Scripture often uses the metaphor of a woman in labor being in anguish and crying out.

But these cult members are trying to impose mind over matter, so to speak, and thereby reverse the original curse.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 13, 2006)

Home-births are just quieter, period (usually). Not very much activity going on except labor if you have no kids, or the other kids are out of the house.

My wife has no experience whatsoever with tenets of Scientology. She knows nothing at all about it. But while she is not silent/quiet, all of our mid-wives have been surprised (at first) at how little noise she makes during labor.

People are different.


Scientology, on the other hand, is not fundamentally different from any other man-made religion. (There's God made Christianity; then there's everything else.) At the same time it is a strange, unique mixture of quackery, zeal, gullibility, and mercenary enterprise. What a story.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 13, 2006)

> My wife has no experience whatsoever with tenets of Scientology. She knows nothing at all about it. But while she is not silent/quiet, all of our mid-wives have been surprised (at first) at how little noise she makes during labor.



That's because you, Mr. Ex-Ranger, are sitting there telling her to suck it up and drive on!


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks Ben,
I needed a laugh tonight, and Providentially you were appointed to give it to me.


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Apr 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SolaScriptura_
> 
> 
> > My wife has no experience whatsoever with tenets of Scientology. She knows nothing at all about it. But while she is not silent/quiet, all of our mid-wives have been surprised (at first) at how little noise she makes during labor.
> ...





As and ex-Ranger and father of 4 I have come to the conclusion that the suck it up and drive on line doesn't go over very well in the delivery room. 
I do not believe it would be the cause of a "silent birth"
The thought of making such a statement during labor is hilarious! 


 

[Edited on 4-14-2006 by MeanieCalvinist]


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 13, 2006)

Actually, it's funny...I actually tell people that I ENJOY labour and delivery. I really don't get all the dramatics I hear from other people. The nurses even say that others intentionally work themselves up into a frenzie unneccesarily most of the time. There was really only one delivery where I had more trouble than most...but then we were dealing with a cervical lip and back labour.

So...no ex-ranger for a hubby...but yeah...suck it up and move on.


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Apr 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> Actually, it's funny...I actually tell people that I ENJOY labour and delivery. I really don't get all the dramatics I hear from other people. The nurses even say that others intentionally work themselves up into a frenzie unneccesarily most of the time. There was really only one delivery where I had more trouble than most...but then we were dealing with a cervical lip and back labour.
> 
> So...no ex-ranger for a hubby...but yeah...suck it up and move on.



 to what you shared 

My wife has always given birth naturally except for the one time she had to have a C-section with our daughter who weighed 11lbs 3oz at birth. My wife does not get all worked up during labor either. She has always remained calm and I think that is amazing personally.

[Edited on 4-14-2006 by MeanieCalvinist]


----------



## bened (Apr 14, 2006)

My wife had both our boys via natural child birth. 

No histronics but definitely not quiet. 

I gained an entirely new admiration for the wife of my youth after these two experiences.

One also can't say enough about the value of a competent dula (sp?) and midwife. Especially, w/our second one, the dula was invaluable.

All that to say, I feel for Cruise's wife (i'm assuming they married) and will pray for her. Scientology appeals to the pride of man in a subtle, yet profoundly demonic, way.

I guess the quiet birth practice is just another brick in the never ending path to "clear." 

[Edited on 4-14-2006 by bened]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bened_
> All that to say, I feel for Cruise's wife (i'm assuming they married) and will pray for her.
> 
> [Edited on 4-14-2006 by bened]



They are not married yet.


----------



## bened (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by bened_
> ...



I suspected that but wasn't sure. 

With all that Tom Cruise has pulled over the last year or so, I'm convinced he's the personification of arrogance. Katie Holmes will rue the day.

Sundry other thoughts of anger and frustration w/this whole deal. But that's another thread; hence, I'll resist my urge to rant. 

And all God's people said,


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bened_
> Katie Holmes will rue the day.



Yep...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 19, 2006)

Well, the baby arrived yesterday... From a CNN report:



> LOS ANGELES, California (CNN) -- Actor Tom Cruise and his fiance, actress Katie Holmes, welcomed the birth of a daughter on Tuesday, according to Cruise's publicist.
> 
> They named the girl Suri, which "has its origins in Hebrew, meaning 'princess,' or in Persian, meaning 'red rose,' " Cruise spokesman Paul Bloch said in a statement.
> 
> ...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by bened_
> ...



For those who may be interested...



> Katie Holmes Changes Her Name
> 
> April 28, 2006 12:46 p.m. EST
> 
> ...


----------

